# our first litter from Carlos to an Arko daughter



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

This litter just turned 7 weeks old. They are not for sale, we kept this entire litter back to see how they would turn out for our contracts down the road. I have three of them here, and four of them farmed out to foster homes. So far they are doing well. I will try to get some videos of them biting soon.
This is out of Carlos and Brook. Brook is a super nice Dutchie female from Arko X Goya Van Hoek.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzIlYOxpAV4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUC0zEF5UOA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3rmFB1JENo


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Nice Mike!!!! 8)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Those pups are SUPER nice Mike..

now shoot some video without the keys to focus thier attention :-o:-o:-o8-[8-[

It will easier for us lay people to get a picture of the traits.....


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice Mike!


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

Great looking pups, looked like the blue one got a taste LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

John Campbell said:


> Great looking pups, looked like the blue one got a taste LOL


and then went off an bit the camerman I am sure


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice Mike, is that the ones that were in the kennel with the cover in the yard when we were there?

LOVE the bite!!!


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Mike ... i'll trade you my knees for one!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice pups Mike.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks like you got a really nice litter Mike! Bet you're having FUN with those puppies! :grin:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> That looks like you got a really nice litter Mike! Bet you're having FUN with those puppies! :grin:


When I was in Holland on a buying trip about 18 months ago I saw a litter of puppies from Carlos and an Arko daughter there. That was without any doubt the best overall litter of puppies I had ever seen, and that was the reason that I was on such a mission to buy Carlos, because I knew how well he produced over Arko lines. I have a few very nice Arko daughters here now who will be bred to Carlos in the coming months. This is the cross that I really believe will help me to fill several contracts in the future..............we'll see.
So far they are absolutely insane for the metal pipe, they have super environmental nerves, and they bite way harder than they should at 7 weeks old. I really like them a lot, and yes I am having a lot of fun with them.


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> When I was in Holland on a buying trip about 18 months ago I saw a litter of puppies from Carlos and an Arko daughter there. That was without any doubt the best overall litter of puppies I had ever seen, and that was the reason that I was on such a mission to buy Carlos, because I knew how well he produced over Arko lines. I have a few very nice Arko daughters here now who will be bred to Carlos in the coming months. This is the cross that I really believe will help me to fill several contracts in the future..............we'll see.
> So far they are absolutely insane for the metal pipe, they have super environmental nerves, and they bite way harder than they should at 7 weeks old. I really like them a lot, and yes I am having a lot of fun with them.


Mike do you have the pedigree of the mother on line of this litter? Or any pictures of her, didn't see her on your website? The pups are nice and dark.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Greg..she is out of Arko and Goya Van Hoek.
not sure if this is the same dog but here is pedigree for that combintion:

http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=11665


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Greg Whelehan said:


> Mike do you have the pedigree of the mother on line of this litter? Or any pictures of her, didn't see her on your website? The pups are nice and dark.


her name is Brook. I bought Brook and Hannah when they were 6 weeks old in Holland. They are from Arko X Goya Van Hoek.
Brook BRN # 13030
Hanna BRN # 13029

Neither of them are on my website. I have many females that are not on the site that I own and have in foster homes. Like the one that you may have seen with Josh and Kendall, the Endor daughter for example. 
Hanna is coming in heat now and I will be breeding her to Carlos next week, I hope to get the same results with her litter that I did from her sister.
I have many young females that have been set back for possible consideration for breeding, they are getting old enough now to start making final descisions. I have some more very nice Arko daughters here who I will take to Carlos very soon. None of them are on the website yet, but I may put some of them up there at some point.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks very promising.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Greg..she is out of Arko and Goya Van Hoek.
> not sure if this is the same dog but here is pedigree for that combintion:
> 
> http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=11665


Not the same dog, but the same combination from a repet breeding. Branca is a super dog also, now a PH1 dog. I do have a daughter from her and old Rudie Pegge that I will breed back to Arko next year.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

It would be interesting to see the other 4. What made you keep these 3 and farm out the other 4


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> It would be interesting to see the other 4. What made you keep these 3 and farm out the other 4


well I don't know for sure, but I know these 3 are males... I would guess he maybe has the females stashed for later..


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Of course you don't know for sure. I was asking Mike. But you can speak for him when he is not availble, just make sure the info is correct. I was just curious since they are only 7 weeks, shoulda filmed some of the females. Did you ship them out at 6 weeks??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> Of course you don't know for sure. I was asking Mike. But you can speak for him when he is not availble, just make sure the info is correct. I was just curious since they are only 7 weeks, shoulda filmed some of the females. Did you ship them out at 6 weeks??


sorry todd...my bad...was just guessing.. wasn't trying to speak for Mike..


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> It would be interesting to see the other 4. What made you keep these 3 and farm out the other 4


Nothing really, I just let the foster homes pick the ones they wanted, and I kept these three for myself.
I have other very good foster homes that are interested in taking on another project so I may farm out these as well.
I have puppies coming out of my ears here at the moment, I have several litters on the ground:

Arko X Bonnie - 4 weeks old
Carlos X Demi - 5 weeks old
Arko X Miley - 6 weeks old
Carlos X Brook - 7 weeks old

And I had a lady here from Canada last week who dropped off 4 puppies from an accidental breeding for me to help her with, I placed them in homes already and most of the other puppies will start leaving next week, so I will get a break for a little while.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Of course you don't know for sure. I was asking Mike. But you can speak for him when he is not availble, just make sure the info is correct. I was just curious since they are only 7 weeks, shoulda filmed some of the females. Did you ship them out at 6 weeks??


I did not ship any of them out, they went to homes within driving distance of me, and they actually left at 5 about weeks (that is when I usually separate them from each other if I can)
One of the puppies in the videos is a female (the pink collar one), the other two are males.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

hey mike, were these the younguns that wanted to jump through fire to eat the pooper scooper?

i think you might have found some platinum pups .... good luck brother


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> And I had a lady here from Canada last week who dropped off 4 puppies from an accidental breeding for me to help her with, I placed them in homes already and most of the other puppies will start leaving next week, so I will get a break for a little while.


 
From Lique, we supose?? (if so, any blue ones??)


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pups!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Really, really nice puppies, Mike. 


I LOVE the pink girl.. does she need a foster home? :-D:-D

Great job, seriously.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> From Lique, we supose?? (if so, any blue ones??)


There were no blue ones that I saw in that litter. They were only here for a couple days before I sold them, but they seamed like nice puppies. I have Quatro, the Wibo son here now too, he is blue.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

All really nice pups Mike, The blue one takes the cake in my eyes, just seem like a more verbal and wanting the keys more, more fire in him, the bite was nice to for a added laugh. Nice job Mike.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Mike I commend you for keeping your cards close to your chest on this one.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> There were no blue ones that I saw in that litter. They were only here for a couple days before I sold them, but they seamed like nice puppies. I have Quatro, the Wibo son here now too, he is blue.


Nice puppies Mike. Hopefully down the track we will get some Carlos x Arko puppies kicking around.
I havent seen or heard of any blue pups from Carlos, but I have seen a number from Wibo.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> There were no blue ones that I saw in that litter. They were only here for a couple days before I sold them, but they seamed like nice puppies. I have Quatro, the Wibo son here now too, he is blue.


Quatro is also a Wibo grandson (father x daughter mating). The puppies are from Maya x Quatro, an accidental breeding between brother and sister.
Maya is normal brindle, Quatro blue brindle, so it could be a possibility that there were also blue pups.

Wibo carries blue recessive gene and it will come out with females who also wears a blue recisive gene, e.g.in Rambo lines.


----------



## Jessy Bains (Oct 31, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> There were no blue ones that I saw in that litter. They were only here for a couple days before I sold them, but they seamed like nice puppies. I have Quatro, the Wibo son here now too, he is blue.


 
is this permanenent? havent' seen Lique in a little while. If so damn, will miss watching him develop, real nice dog. For the blue lovers, Quattro is about as blue as you could get, even more so than the last blue wibo son that came through our club.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jessy Bains said:


> is this permanenent? havent' seen Lique in a little while. If so damn, will miss watching him develop, real nice dog. For the blue lovers, Quattro is about as blue as you could get, even more so than the last blue wibo son that came through our club.


Yes, Quatro's blue color is permanent, it wont change.:razz:
Lique brought him to me last week along with some puppies from him for me to sell for her. I sold the puppies pretty fast, but Quatro needs more time to settle in before I can sell him.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jessy Bains said:


> is this permanenent? havent' seen Lique in a little while. If so damn, will miss watching him develop, real nice dog. For the blue lovers, Quattro is about as blue as you could get, even more so than the last blue wibo son that came through our club.


We got some vid's from Lique working Quatro, from a month or two ago and he looked fine there. She had some problems with his handler-agression. The rest of the litter here in Holland doing KNPV are developing fine also. But the same "problem". Handler-agression and a lot of "fight" in them. Especialy when being corrected.

Dick


----------



## Jessy Bains (Oct 31, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> We got some vid's from Lique working Quatro, from a month or two ago and he looked fine there. She had some problems with his handler-agression. The rest of the litter here in Holland doing KNPV are developing fine also. But the same "problem". Handler-agression and a lot of "fight" in them. Especialy when being corrected.
> 
> Dick


 
He was exactly as you describe Dick, from a very young age actually. He had come a very long way in terms of handler aggression with a lot of steady work though.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> This litter just turned 7 weeks old. They are not for sale, we kept this entire litter back to see how they would turn out for our contracts down the road. I have three of them here, and four of them farmed out to foster homes. So far they are doing well. I will try to get some videos of them biting soon.
> This is out of Carlos and Brook. Brook is a super nice Dutchie female from Arko X Goya Van Hoek.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzIlYOxpAV4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUC0zEF5UOA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3rmFB1JENo


 why is you getting bit, so dam funny, that was good.LMAO


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I think that would be a neat trick if you ever throw parties. Anybody who's going to be drinking has to give their keys to one of your super-possessive-for-metal dogs for the night. It'd be more stimulation for the pups and would prevent drunk driving. Plus, you could video-record it to save those precious (and hilarious) moments. It'd be a total Win-Win situation!

-Cheers


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> When I was in Holland on a buying trip about 18 months ago I saw a litter of puppies from Carlos and an Arko daughter there. That was without any doubt the best overall litter of puppies I had ever seen, and that was the reason that I was on such a mission to buy Carlos, because I knew how well he produced over Arko lines. I have a few very nice Arko daughters here now who will be bred to Carlos in the coming months. This is the cross that I really believe will help me to fill several contracts in the future..............we'll see.
> So far they are absolutely insane for the metal pipe, they have super environmental nerves, and they bite way harder than they should at 7 weeks old. I really like them a lot, and yes I am having a lot of fun with them.




able to describe what you saw that impressed you?


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

blue collar puppy looks very promiseing already lol


----------

